# Fee Paid Newspaper seeks a couple to talk about the pressures of trying ...



## Sammy R (May 22, 2010)

I am looking for one brave and honest couple to talk about the pressure of trying for a baby. I'll need to speak to both of them and in particular want to highlight the pressure involved in having sex around the fertile window. What lengths do you both go to to do this - how do each of you feel about it, what pressure in particular does he feel under to perform?  
You'll both get to read your contribution prior to publication too.
Fee for couple: £500 
Will need to be photographed too. 
Need to have bene trying for at least 6 months and not have children. 
[email protected]


----------

